# Timber Frame Workshop Plans



## GrahamC

Hello All,

I have decided that I am going to take the bold step of building my own workshop in my back garden this year.

Although I am reasonably happy with all the principles of timber frame building and I have good source of reference for anything i'm not too sure about I would like to follow a tried and trusted plan.

Can anyone recommend a good source or supplier of timber frame plans, I could then make subtle changes to suit my own needs.

I don't want to re-invent the wheel and have plans drafted especially, I am thinking hundreds of people must have gone through this before and there must be a ready made set of plans that I can follow. I have done a few brief searches on the web but not turned up anything particularly usefull yet, so I thought I would ask to see if anyone can offer some pointers.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Anonymous

Hi,

I too have exactly the same problem! After buying books from amazon and trawling the internet I can either make a 30ft by 50ft 2 story barn (a little large for the back garden ) or any number of sheds from American plans, none of which are ideal.

Then I discovered that Good Woodworking magazine are running a workshop feature in a multipart format - build a bit more each month kind of thing. There have been three so far covering base, blockwork walls and stud walls. Next issue I believe deals with the roof. They havent given a plan per se, but since everyone site is different this isnt too much of a problem. They do offer lots of pictures though, and generally loads of useful advice and tips  

Good luck with your building, I hope to start mine when the weather warms up a bit :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## Bone

Hi,

Can you tell me which issue of GWW has the details on constructing the base.

I am in the process of getting a shed, however I am probably going to buy a pre made shed. (Swanley Garden Sheds http://www.swanleysheds.co.uk) as I do not have the time to spend constructing the shed from scratch. Also I don't think that the prices for material will be that far short of the pre made anyway. On top of this my blasted local authority want me to submit a planning application as i live in a suppposed area of "outstanding natural beauty". (As far as I can see it's just a way for them to get £110 quid out of me  ) and with a pre made I can just send a copy of the catalogue rather than doing drawings of the shed I want to build.

The shed in question will be straight on a concrete slab base as I have some v. heavy metalworking machinery to put in there as well, and I am after details of how to make a concrete base and incorporate a DPC into it.
If you have the relevant article does it cover this?

Any info gratefully received.

Bone


----------



## GrahamC

StevieB, thanks for that info. I did see the article in the magazine and it is great for reference, but I don't know if it is detailed enough to really suit.

A good plan will allow me to accurately cost up my project and prepare a bill of materials, etc.

Anyhow, good luck with your build and if I find plans I'll post on here to let you know.

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous

Bone,

You want issue #131, February 2003.

Cheers, Jester


----------



## DAZB

I bought a copy of The Woodworker Magazine a few years ago which has a very detailed plan for a Garden Workshop inside.It measures 3740mm in length and is 2585mm wide but you can obviously adapt the size to suit your needs.You will need to source out the November 2001 issue of The Woodworker Magazine which has the pull-out inside but if you have any problems I am willing to produce a copy of the plans for you . Good luck.


----------



## Bone

Thanks Jester, I will get on to it.

Bone


----------



## Anonymous

Hi GrahamC,

Very wise to build your own, I did, it was cheaper than a ready made shed and the timber I used was much bigger and so made a more stronger shed, at less cost. My workshop is 18' X 30' with a side extension of 8' X 30'. The main frame is 4 X 2 with the roof trusses 5 X 1.5 all sitting on a concrete base, clad with pressure treated ship lap and lined with plaster board with rock wool insulation.
The shed is nice and warm and has so far stood up to some strong winds with no problem, I did not have any plans, just built it out my head so to speak, but if you need and help, I be happy to give you my 2p worth.


----------



## Anonymous

18x30 + 8 x30 - I'm jealous :wink: - where I live they'd build a couple of apartments on something that size  . When I bought my 14x10 (largest I could sensibly use in my garden) I thought I'd never fill it - how wrong I was  - can't swing the proverbial feline


----------



## Anonymous

Don't be jealous Chris, its not all for woodworking, I have to earn a living in there as well, would be nice though if it was nothing but woodwork, well we can all dream.


----------



## Jeff

I built my own shed 14x12 last year. It was about half of the price of a ready built one and that included me putting electric in and insulating it and putting a finish on the interior. The only thing is, it is a studio for my photography and not a workshop. i would love a studio elsewhere but as I am only in the early stages of the game the garage is the workshop and the bicycle store and the wifes tumbe drier department( give off a stink about the dust!!! women, its a garage for heavens sake). Any way the plan was in my head but since then I have started to put everything on paper. With building your own from scrath you can make a few modifications along the way and its also a good excuse for a few new toys! nail gun etc. As has been said before I will give my 2 pennies worth for what its worth if you want any advice. Best of luck with your new shed. By the way have you been watching Shedheads on H&L?
off for a few beers now.


----------



## Anonymous

Yeah, I did catch the first episode of shedheads :roll: Seemed like a neat idea for a programme as I was looking to build a workshop, but when the first programme was on erecting a ready built shed I kindof lost interest  

If you manage to catch Johns Workshop on H&L though, now thats a shed :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Jeff

I'm jealous I want Johns shed


----------



## Alan L

Rather than start a new thread thought I would raise this one to the surface.

Since the last posting has anyone found any plans that might be useful?

I am about to start construction of my own workshop in the next month or so, just waiting for a tree to be cleared. I have been doing my research for about a year and think I have a reasonable plan of what I plan to build but it would be useful to compare my thoughts against some plans. Approx size of workshop 3.6m x 4.8m (12'x16')


----------



## Anonymous

Alan, The Woodworker, Nov 2003 onwards did a garden workshop project, it was supplied by Garden Affairs Ltd, http://www.gardenaffairs.co.uk. Size 4m x 5m, the project ran for several months, certainly till March.

The costs 
4x5m £4200
4x4m £3450
4x3m £3150


----------



## trevtheturner

Blimey - build it yourself for £4,200!!

At that cost the Jet package sounds a bargain?

T.


----------

